# Harness Bar for TT RS



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

Has anyone located a completely conventional harness bar solution? Proper height and properly secured that doesn't require removing lots of panels and modifications to standard seat belt hook up. Apparently there is a harness bar for Mark I TT that installs using rear seat back latch points. But I can't find anything for Mk II body style.

Anyone seen a good solution

I have seen the one on vwvortex, but was hoping for something simpler.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5427242-Schroth-Quick-fit-harness-tutorial


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

That's a me!

There's nothing out there unless you want a full cage. Even if there were a bar, you would still have to remove the interior trim and do a bunch of wrenching to mount it.

Pulling the panel off really isn't that hard. I've taken care of the difficult part by identifying the clip positions. The only tools needed are a torque wrench and socket set.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

When you "Google" TT Mk2 seat delete, you will find some solutions.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

mageus said:


> That's a me!
> 
> There's nothing out there unless you want a full cage. Even if there were a bar, you would still have to remove the interior trim and do a bunch of wrenching to mount it.
> 
> Pulling the panel off really isn't that hard. I've taken care of the difficult part by identifying the clip positions. The only tools needed are a torque wrench and socket set.


Your description was very thorough. I will go through it again. May come back to you for some pointers.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

R5T said:


> When you "Google" TT Mk2 seat delete, you will find some solutions.


Thanks. Mostly Mk I solutions. One person seems to have custom made something, but I couldn't find anything that looked "off the shelf".


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

I looked into doing the rear seat delete option and harness bar myself. A lot of MK1 but nothing for our vehicles. I found a shop in Boston that we were going to a whole rear seat delete, but still be able to retain the OEM purpose of the trunk/hatch by putting a divider that could slide in and out when necessary. The idea was to shave weight from the car and I am are others have noticed when you fold down the rear seats the leather gets pinched and I right now have basically permanent indents in the leather. Which I do not like mind you. 

We found this material that is similar looking as Kevlar and as a honeycomb pattern. Very light. The harness bar was going to have to be welded or somehow permanent in the back. This is fine by me since I don't use the rears. However, if I wanted to sell the car this would not be an appealing option to the normal buyer. 

Give me a shout and I can give you an idea and estimate on what it was going to cost. $$$ keep in mind if you want it done right and looking as OEM inside as possible.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

Southshorettrs said:


> I looked into doing the rear seat delete option and harness bar myself. A lot of MK1 but nothing for our vehicles. I found a shop in Boston that we were going to a whole rear seat delete, but still be able to retain the OEM purpose of the trunk/hatch by putting a divider that could slide in and out when necessary. The idea was to shave weight from the car and I am are others have noticed when you fold down the rear seats the leather gets pinched and I right now have basically permanent indents in the leather. Which I do not like mind you.
> 
> We found this material that is similar looking as Kevlar and as a honeycomb pattern. Very light. The harness bar was going to have to be welded or somehow permanent in the back. This is fine by me since I don't use the rears. However, if I wanted to sell the car this would not be an appealing option to the normal buyer.
> 
> Give me a shout and I can give you an idea and estimate on what it was going to cost. $$$ keep in mind if you want it done right and looking as OEM inside as possible.


Thanks for the suggestion. For now, I will keep looking for a more flexible solution. Stable Energies in NJ is looking into developing one. They are trying to find a way to install a removable fitting to which the harness bar can be attached when desired. I gave them some pictures of a TT RS with the interior stripped out. I will probably take my car back to them in Jan to see if any of the attachment points are accessible with ripping apart the interior. 

By any chance, do you have pictures of the interior stripped of panels and padding around the rear wheel wells?

If they can develop a solution, I am sure they will post/advertise about it.

Are you located on the South Shore of Long Island or Boston area? Would you be interested?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

You just need a harness bar that clicks on the lock location points of the rear seat.
A simple system, you put you rear seat down and click on the harness bar.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

But the rear seat in the mk2 does not have striker pins to lock the seat backs in place. The sides of the hatch area are completely smooth and the locking mechanism seems to be internal


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

From Istook's TT-RS during his tranformation process. Not sure this is sufficent. But, he may have more which u could solicite on his FB site here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...e-to-see-the-Audi-TT-RS-raced/301794916523631


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

OP I am in the Boston area. That picture of the stripped interior is mean but that looks soley for a track oriented car and nothing else. It would be hard to pass emissions with that setup if am not mistaken. I would love to do something like that. Being that this is my daily driver I was looking at solutions for it be lighter on the track, but also provide me more storage (was going to build custom panels where the seats are and have extra storage bins). In addition to removing the seats and prevent them from being further ruined as it is an eye sore for me even though they get no use.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> But the rear seat in the mk2 does not have striker pins to lock the seat backs in place. The sides of the hatch area are completely smooth and the locking mechanism seems to be internal


Precisely the problem.


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

Southshorettrs said:


> OP I am in the Boston area. That picture of the stripped interior is mean but that looks soley for a track oriented car and nothing else. It would be hard to pass emissions with that setup if am not mistaken. I would love to do something like that. Being that this is my daily driver I was looking at solutions for it be lighter on the track, but also provide me more storage (was going to build custom panels where the seats are and have extra storage bins). In addition to removing the seats and prevent them from being further ruined as it is an eye sore for me even though they get no use.


Here's the picture I got of the interior. There appear to be several possible points where a fitting could be attached for that a harness bar could be snapped into. We'll see if Stable Energies can come up with anything.


----------

